# 1" scale 48ft gondola/ and 65' TTX tie down flat



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I am rebuilding my wood 40ft gon that is slowly falling apart, I am now trying to find a standard in which works for me to build cars out of steel.
I am using 16 gauge for floors and 18 gauge for sides.

The plumbing place in town is letting me use their monster 100 year old bender and it is helping me to strengthen and keep straight my car sides better.
below is a basic start after a couple of hours.
I buy steel from a shop up the road who cuts my steel to size .



















I am really trying to do a better job and take more time (which kills me) but hopefully it will be worth it.

The flat car will be later in the tread, the parts are cut.
I am trying to find a good photo of an end view of this type of car.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Marty....your gon side looks so cool...what road will it become? 

I know it might be foreign to ya to slow it up a bit...but.... 

Try and "enjoy the journey"...it can be a satisfing time also!! 

Did you catch my comment about turning the heat up some.? It will be easier and you'll produce better welds. 

Later...Dirk


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Marty 

Nice looking work. Many of us wish we had access to the tools that you have in your shop, can borrow, and the string of folks with "heavy" stuff that help you out [benders, Bobcats, backhoes, bulldozers...]. 
Lucky guy. 

Jim


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Flat car


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
You have a secret twin or you never sleep.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL
Time management.








I cut my 40' frame in half, I drilled two holes by the hole the mounts the wheels. I then slipped in a solid steel blocked, welded it. Then will re-drill and tap so its stronger when holding the trucks.
I then added 8.75" two stretch the frame.
I also welded in the foot peg mount bar. Now the hardest part of all, making the detail parts, ladders etc.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 13 Oct 2013 08:47 AM 
Marty,
You have a secret twin or you never sleep. 
Ain't that the truth, Paul!









Lookin' good Marty. I have to agree with Paul..........there HAS to be a "twin" lurking somewhere in your shop. I'm now working on some Fn3 rolling stock AND refurbishing my "old" 1.5" stuff at the same time. I'm either misplacing parts or get hung up on MY "time management" AND I have been retired over ten years. Keep it up.....you are an inspiration to anyone who reads your posts!









BTW, I need to send you an email regarding the controller you are using on your 1" engine. I have some questions.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking great Marty. 

The stiffners you are welding to the sides of the gondola. 

Are they solid pcs of metal or did you form them from sheet steel?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 1/2 sq tubing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...G8av-WeYNg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

washed the bodies down with lacquer thinner last night. primed this morning before work, started to paint tonight after work.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Boy I'm glad I don't work for you today was a national holiday. 

Dick


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

after being in the sun, I see touch paint is needed and I am using vinyl letters this time, hoping they will hold up better.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wonder if I should add more ,,rivets on the gon? But then I would have to ,,count them. 

I know, sad...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Marty;

Maybe you could just build a kitchen counter and put a lot of rivits into the top. Then you would really have a "rivit counter!"









Seriously, beautiful cars, and I am amazed at how quickly you construct them.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

"...am using vinyl letters this time, hoping they will hold up better."


They should if the outdoor vinyl, which even the least number is usually rated for 5 yrs outdoor life. As a manufacturers cat' statement, I presume that is constant sun/outdoor exposure. 

doug c


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Even with vinyl I used UV protected clear coat to help hold them on.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Marty, Are you youself doing the welding or are you having one of the boys do it ? 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm doing it all. Boys are not interested.


----------

